# Galveston Beach Surf 4/23



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

Green is near .... just wanted to show my fellow beachfront fisherman .


----------



## Empty Stringer (Oct 3, 2017)

troutalex33 said:


> Green is near .... just wanted to show my fellow beachfront fisherman .


Beautiful surf but, is anyone catching anything? Today?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Empty Stringer said:


> Beautiful surf but, is anyone catching anything? Today?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty but too calm for me.

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldriverrat (Jun 6, 2011)

That water is fishable, just not sure the temp is quite there yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## livinadream (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm seeing 71* right now on a few websites. If true I might make a ride down there in the morning. Anyone have any idea if that temp is about right?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

I was busy working but as I drove home there were plenty of Pelicans bombarding the beach front . I dont know what water temp was .


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

I was out on the west end, little dirty like in the pic, 1 bite and it was a large snot shark 


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Forgot water was 71 and it wasn't to bad wet wading. A lot of birds diving but to far to reach. Try it again tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## oldriverrat (Jun 6, 2011)

Sisco Kid said:


> Forgot water was 71 and it wasn't to bad wet wading. A lot of birds diving but to far to reach. Try it again tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Good luck, look forward to the report

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jt89 (Sep 25, 2013)

https://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/o...gion=ng&subdomain=gb&model_type=wtemp_nowcast site for water temp salinity etc save it in ur bookmarks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

SE winds for May the 2nd. ESE prior to that. Should be green to the beach front.


----------



## oldriverrat (Jun 6, 2011)

71.6 at bolivar right now
Could happen tomorrow 
74 at San Luis pass 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Anyone want to meet up in the am 
Let me know 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## livinadream (Jun 25, 2014)

I'll be at Crystal beach in the morning.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## oldriverrat (Jun 6, 2011)

Wish I could ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I gotta work but may see what the weekend looks like


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

Sisco Kid said:


> Anyone want to meet up in the am
> Let me know
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Seems like I cant send you a PM. Anyway, i'll likely be headed to surfside mid-morningish...


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

willygee said:


> Seems like I cant send you a PM. Anyway, i'll likely be headed to surfside mid-morningish...


Ok, 832 216 9710 give me a call

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jt89 (Sep 25, 2013)

Lucky! Let us know how it goes. Good luck guys yâ€™all be safe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

ShoalTower said:


> Lucky! Let us know how it goes. Good luck guys yâ€™all be safe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just got out of surf, 20#s of snot sharks
On the west end. Bait Every where. No trout

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tealslayer (Aug 16, 2007)

Sisco, were you using live shrimp? Notice anyone else catching anything? Got the itch badly and I think itâ€™s gonna get scratched in the morning but wondering best bait to use for fishing the surf this early


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

fished with sisco kid at surfside mid-morning to early afternoon - nada! he got hit on topwater but that was after a lotta grinding. mullet were big and thick but seemed thinned out as the day wore on. I tried west bay after with no luck - current was ripping through there like i've never seen before. the surf was gin clear - just couldn't get them to bite!


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Tom it was good to meet and hang with you.
Conversation was Great to bad the trout didn't want to cooperate. Maybe next time.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

